# IQ3 Shrimp Iwagumi



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've cleaned up my Dymax and set it up as an iwagumi. I've had success keeping cherry shrimps in there, so I plan to keep yellow shrimps.

I would welcome any suggestions on the rockscape!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i really dig the black sand! will definitely accentuate the shrimps' colours . lol pure white snowballs would be nice *.*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Some updates:


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

the moss looks really healthy!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you know what kind of moss it is? I forgot to ask the English name when I bought it.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ahh im no expert (and i hope i won't anger anyone here) but i believe its taiwan moss . u got at AI right?


----------

